# Gesangskabine mit Eierkartons statt Noppenschaumstoff?



## KingDiamond (12. August 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen.

Ich bin "Hobbyrapper" und wollte mir nun eine Gesangskabine bauen. Ich habe schon 2 ca. 2 Meter breite Holzplatten, die ich dann an die Wand stellen würde, sodass ein "neuer Raum" entsteht. Wäre es möglich das ganze vorerst mit Eierkartons zu "dämmen" anstatt mit Noppenschaumstoff? Die Eierkartons habe ich schon hier.

PS: Ich wollte mir auch ein kleines Fenster aus Plexiglas reinbauen, würde das sehr viel an der trockenheit der Stimme ausmachen?

Liebe Grüße & Danke im Vorraus
Dylan


----------



## Kalma (12. August 2010)

> Wäre es möglich das ganze vorerst mit Eierkartons zu "dämmen" anstatt mit Noppenschaumstoff? Die Eierkartons habe ich schon hier.


Was meinst du mit dämmen?

- Dämmen nach außen?
oder
- Verbesserung der Akustik in deiner Gesangskabine?

Dämmen nach außen kannst du sowohl mit Eierkartons als auch Noppenschaum vergessen, dafür ist die Masse und Dichte der beiden Materialien zu gering.
(Es gibt bestimmt Noppenschaum der auch nach außen hin minimal dämpft, aber der ist dann sau teuer).

Mit beiden Sachen verbesserst du lediglich die Akustik im Raum, aber auch dabei würde ich zu Noppenschaum raten.
Um den Schall nach außen zu reduzieren gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten:
- Doppelte Wand
- Schallmatten von innen vor die Wände (Das sind dicke Matten aus irgendeinem Material die den Schall reflektieren und nach außen dämmen)

Eine doppelte Wand kannst du zum beispiel so realisieren:
Deine Holwand außen
Dämmmaterial (Stahlwolle zum Beispiel)
Gelöcherte Rigipsplatten innen.

Oder eine doppelte Wand mit Sand füllen, das aht sogar glaub ich mal jemand gemacht, aber ob das so komfortabel ist, weiß ich nicht 
Bei Türen wird das wohl mal gemacht.


Zu dem Plexiglas:
Nein, sehr viel würde es nicht ausmachen. Jenachdem wie groß halt, wenns so 1/2m² ist, ist das sicherlich ok. und auch bei 1m*50cm würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen.


Gruß
David


----------



## KingDiamond (12. August 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort 
Ich meine eigentlich die Akustik im Raum (Wie laut es nach Außen hin ist, ist egal. Ist eine eigene Wohnung  )
Okay, dann werde ich wohl Noppenschaumstoff benutzten.
Eine Frage hab ich noch: Wäre es möglich, dass die Person die dann am PC und am Mischpult sitzt, hören kann was ich rappe (und natürlich den Beat) ohne dass das Mikfofon das Signal aufnimmt?
Z.B. wenn ich die Kabine fest zusammenschraube oder so 

Liebe Grüße 
Dylan


----------



## Kalma (12. August 2010)

Also klar, du kannst dir 2 Monitore hinstellen, und das Signal einfach so ausgeben lassen, ohne dass du den "Record-Button" gedrückt hast. Oder verstehe ich dich grad falsch?


----------



## KingDiamond (12. August 2010)

Nein ich meine dass man in der Gesangskabine nicht das hört, was man am PC hört bzw. was aus den Lautsprechern am Mischpult ausgegeben wird, sodass das Mirkofon NUR den Gesang aufnimmt also dass der Beat nicht in die Gesangkabine "eindringt" ausser durch die Kopfhörer.

Liebe Grüßer Dylan


----------



## Kalma (12. August 2010)

Achsoo!

Ja das geht auch, dazu müsstest du am Besten noch die Mixerkabine (Also da wo mischpult sind und so) isolieren. Da musst du ne Menge dämpfen. Das kann aufwendig werden.


----------



## KingDiamond (12. August 2010)

Hm naja da werde ich mir wohl was einfallen lassn müssen 

Danke für deine Antworten 

Liebe Grüße Dylan


----------



## bokay (12. August 2010)

Nimm zum Aufnehmen die Kopfhörer (statt Lautsprecher) Alles andere wird wohl dein Budget sprengen und dich erstmal frustrieren...

Zu den Eierkartons: klick


----------



## Kalma (12. August 2010)

Aufnehmen mit Kopfhörern sollte man stets vermeiden!
Der aufnehmende Künstler kann/sollte natürlich Kopfhörer tragen.

Abmischen mit Kopfhörern ist dagegen sehr sehr schlecht.
Gut geeignet zum Panning, aber zum abmischen selber nicht.

Besser 400€ in zum Beispiel 2 Yamaha Hs80 investieren und gute Ergebnisse erzielen.


----------



## bokay (12. August 2010)

Kalma hat gesagt.:


> Besser 400€ in zum Beispiel 2 Yamaha Hs80 investieren und gute Ergebnisse erzielen.


 
Sorry aber das ist Quatsch.
Und während der Aufnahme wird ja maximal ein rough-mix erstellt...

Und wenn ich weiß was ich mit meinen Kopfhörern höre, kann ich darauf auch abmischen...


----------



## KingDiamond (12. August 2010)

Sorry aber ihr versteht da was falsch 
Die Kopfhörer brauche ich nur, damit ich mich, und den Beat, wären des Rappens in der Gesangskabine höre, aber das Mikro das ganze nicht aufnimmt  
Zum nachträglichen abmischen habe ich gute, große Lautsprecher hier 

Lg Dylan


----------



## Kalma (12. August 2010)

Dann ist ja alles gut.

@bokay: Dann geh mal in ein Tonstudio und erkundige dich, wieso man nicht mit Kopfhörern abmischen sollte.


----------



## KingDiamond (14. August 2010)

Weiss denn hier jemand wo ich Noppenschaumstoff (1 Stück 1m²)  günstig kaufen kann? ( Am besten max. 5€ pro m²)


----------



## chmee (14. August 2010)

Noppenschaumstoff -> In der Bucht. http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...=noppen+schaumstoff&_sacat=See-All-Categories

@kalma: Kophörer funktionieren - auch zum Abmischen. Es ist ne Tatsache, dass es mit Boxen besser geht, und in der Regel reicht ein Paar Boxen auch nicht aus.. Bei beiden Varianten muß man den "Sound" kennenlernen, um das Ergebnis einschätzen zu können. Für mich stand nach dem Kopfhörer-Mix erstmal Probehören auf Wohnzimmeranlage, Küchen-Minianlage und Auto an der Reihe. Danach hatte ich ein Sammelsurium an Eindrücken. Nach so einer Testphase kann man die Kopfhörer gut einschätzen, wie es darauf klingen sollte..

mfg chmee


----------

